# adding FSN to Turbo HD



## jcox77 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just changed all my programming to Turbo HD Bronze today. I remember calling a while ago when I was still shopping around, and they said back then that if I wanted to add Fox Sports Midwest, I'd need to have Turbo HD Silver, and then add the $5 (or whatever it is) to get FSN Midwest. 

I called today and asked again, and they said I'd need to change to America's Top 200, and then add the HD programming on top of that. So I'd go from paying $24 a month right now to over $45?? Is this right, or did I just talk to someone who doesn't know what they're talking aobut??


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Like the AT packages, you have to be on minimum of Turbo Silver to get regionals.


----------



## jcox77 (Jan 26, 2009)

So was the information I receive today wrong? I don't have to go back and get AT200?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I apologize, I did not give 100% correct info. Yes, you do not have to go to an AT200 package, but you would have to pay the $6 more for the Multi-Sports pack to get ANY regional sports networks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Further clarification ...

To get your own RSNs you need TurboHD Silver or Classic Silver 100 Plus (AT100+).
To get an out of market RSN you need TurboHD Silver or Classic Silver 100 Plus and THEN add the Multi-Sports package.

If the FSN you want is local all you need is TurboHD Silver instead of Bronze.


----------



## jcox77 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, guys. 

So what would you say I should do if I call back and someone tells me the same thing the other guy did about having to get AT200? Ask to speak to someone else?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jcox77 said:


> Thanks for the info, guys.
> 
> So what would you say I should do if I call back and someone tells me the same thing the other guy did about having to get AT200? Ask to speak to someone else?


Yes.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Tell them you want to cancel your service. Then hope you get someone in the "Loyalty" dept that has the will to help you.

In my case (I was trying to do the same thing, get a RSN added but I had Absolute), even after they fixed my problem, I was overcharged two months in a row and I had to call back many times, and very nearly followed through on my threat to disconnect the service because I was so infuriated at their incompetence to solve a very simple problem or keep me from being dropped from the phone call. So you know, it's not always an easy thing.


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

So, Id like to clarify: I know before the HD-only packages did not include the RSNs at all. So now I could switch to HD-only and still get my local RSN? Would I only get my RSN when it was in HD, or would I get the SD channel too? (required here since 90% of Hurricanes games arent in HD). Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Get TurboHD Silver or Gold if you want your RSN.
You will get the SD version as well.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Since it's in a similiar vein. Ok currently I have DishDVR Advantage plus Silver HD and have a 622 and a 522. Last months bill that cost me 49.99 + 10.00 + 5.98 + 5.00 for a total of 70.97 plus tax. Now I realize that was before the price increase so if I read Dish's site correctly next month I should expect it to be 57.99 + 10.00 + 5.98 + 5.00 for a total of 78.97. So if I were to change to Turbo HD Silver with Dish DVR advantage i'd be looking at $49.99 + 5.98 + 5.00 for a total of 60.97. I think I got all that right i'm sure someone will check my figures and let me know if I messed anything up here. It's also good to know that you RSN's come with the Turbo HD packages because i'd be in deep trouble if we lost those as the wife is a huge Pacers fan (and I suffer along for the ride as well :lol. I guess at this point my real question is what happens to my 522 if I do this? I guess i'd just get the SD versions of the HD channels in the turboHD package on the 522? Or is the only way I can subscribe to an turboHD package is to have all HD (mpeg4) equipment and because of that 522 i'm not eligible? I noticed that on the website that the turboHD packages aren't even available for me to choose in the programming section, which means even if i'm allowed to do it i'm going to have to talk to a CSR to get it done.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So does anybody here have one of the TurboHD packages and have a SD receiver on their acct (ie 310, 311, 322, 501, 508, 522, 625)?


----------

